
What is a Gig Executive? - hrgeek
http://cactushr.com/blog/2016/12/05/what-is-a-gig-executive/
======
mswen
Interesting article about the feasibility of extending gig economy to the
c-suite.

I ran across someone on LinkedIn the other day who was labeling himself a
Fractional CFO. That caught my attention. He seems to work PT for more than
one smallish company that isn't quite big enough to need a full time CFO.

